# Toro serial number identification



## kichigai

Does anybody know how to tell what date of manufacture by reading the data tag? 
04044 is the model number and 316001861 Is the serial number

Thanks guys


----------



## TNTurf

It is a 2016 model. When it starts with a 2, the second digit is the year. When it starts with a 3, the 2nd and 3rd digits are the year.

24xxxxxx for example would be a 2004 model. 316xxxxx in your case is 2016. So the 3 started in 2010 (310xxxx).


----------



## kichigai

Thank you


----------



## coolturf

I'm looking at a Personal Pace model 20332. The serial number is 402767379.
What year would that have been made?
It seems in too good of condition to be a 2002.
It has a black bagger and 163cc B&S engine.
Thanks!


----------



## coolturf

I think I found it on Weingartz. Looks like it is a 2017.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Hate to revive an old thread but what would the year be if the serial begins with 4024?


----------



## wardconnor

Keepin It Reel said:


> Hate to revive an old thread but what would the year be if the serial begins with 4024?


That could be a 2022. Hard to believe that considering we are not in 2022. Is it brand new?


----------



## TulsaFan

Keepin It Reel said:


> Hate to revive an old thread but what would the year be if the serial begins with 4024?


04024 is the model which is a Greensmaster Flex 21. We need the rest of the serial to tell you the year.


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to revive an old thread but what would the year be if the serial begins with 4024?
> 
> 
> 
> That could be a 2022. Hard to believe that considering we are not in 2022. Is it brand new?
Click to expand...

It could be like new car models if it's produced after a certain date.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

wardconnor said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to revive an old thread but what would the year be if the serial begins with 4024?
> 
> 
> 
> That could be a 2022. Hard to believe that considering we are not in 2022. Is it brand new?
Click to expand...

It's a 2018 model


----------



## BGreensmower

I have just purchased a toro 3250-D and just wanted to confirm whether it is a 2001 or 2010 if the serial number is 210000821?


----------



## TulsaFan

BGreensmower said:


> I have just purchased a toro 3250-D and just wanted to confirm whether it is a 2001 or 2010 if the serial number is 210000821?


Model Number:	04383
Serial Number:	210000821
Product Name:	Greensmaster 3250-D

If the above info is correct, it's a 2001.


----------



## BGreensmower

Thanks TulsaFan, yep that's the one. Bloke I bought it off tried to tell me it was a 2010, and was convinced because that's what the last bloke told him.
Have you got a 3250 or did you put the serial number into a site?

I'd love to find out some more info on it.


----------



## TulsaFan

BGreensmower said:


> Thanks TulsaFan, yep that's the one. Bloke I bought it off tried to tell me it was a 2010, and was convinced because that's what the last bloke told him.
> Have you got a 3250 or did you put the serial number into a site?
> 
> I'd love to find out some more info on it.


Use this for looking up Toro Manuals, Parts, and Service Bulletins.


----------



## efreck

The serial number on my TimeMaster is 401080317. What is the code to figure out what year this was manufactured? Thanks!


----------



## UtahSteve

What year would a serial number 04052-91774.
The 5 in the first set of numbers is a bit scratched. It's possible it's something else but looks like a 5.


----------



## TulsaFan

UtahSteve said:


> What year would a serial number 04052-91774.
> The 5 in the first set of numbers is a bit scratched. It's possible it's something else but looks like a 5.


----------



## UtahSteve

Thanks! My instincts tell me 1999 is too old. I'm hoping to get one 2010 or newer but would consider something earlier but probably not before 2005. Do you have an experience or opinions on that? Appreciated!


----------



## TulsaFan

UtahSteve said:


> Thanks! My instincts tell me 1999 is too old. I'm hoping to get one 2010 or newer but would consider something earlier but probably not before 2005. Do you have an experience or opinions on that? Appreciated!


If the condition of the mower was great and there's plenty of reel life, I don't have a problem with an older unit. However, you don't want to buy a cheap "money pit" that requires hard to find parts, etc.

Regarding price, I wouldn't pay more than you think you could turn around and sell it quickly.

Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## UtahSteve

Thanks!


----------



## Tom777

What year would a serial number 404984328


----------



## Redtwin

Tom777 said:


> What year would a serial number 404984328


From what I understand of the numbering pattern, that should be a 2020. Is it on that salvage Toro Dingo that went to auction?


----------



## jasonmar

TulsaFan said:


> If the condition of the mower was great and there's plenty of reel life, I don't have a problem with an older unit. However, you don't want to buy a cheap "money pit" that requires hard to find parts, etc.
> 
> Regarding price, I wouldn't pay more than you think you could turn around and sell it quickly.
> 
> Good Luck! 👍


How about $1200? Machine is in very good shape.


----------

